# Taking parents fishing, but don't know where to go



## ATHiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi All,

My parents will be in Myrtle Beach the March 10-17 and I'd like to buy a fishing package from a local guide. My dad absolutely loves to fish and my mom just wants to get some fresh air and be out on the water. They're coming from Iowa and the fishing is definitely a bit different out there. Any recommendations on guides in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## G3_ (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you looking for surf fishing or boat fishing? Your best bet may be to go to the local pier and ask the attendant there


----------



## ATHiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely leaning toward boat fishing. They're staying at the Barefoot Resort in North MB, but we can drive somewhere nearby if there's a great charter (private, if we can). I'm not sure if inshore or offshore is the way to go either. What do you think? Any help would be great as I want to show them a good time. Thanks!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

*Capt Jason*

I highly reccomend Capt Jason. He does offshore and inshore out of Marlin Quay Marina. Heres all the info you need.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with Skink. Marlin Quay is a great marina. If you can't get Capt Jason call the marina and they will know all the best guides. I would see what the captain recommends as well for either the offshore or inshore. Captains always know what is biting and will want to put you in the best spot they can.


----------



## ATHiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, Skink and oden. Marlin Quay will be perfect since we'll be checking out Huntington Beach State Park as well. I'll give Jason a call, and hope he can accommodate us. I'll keep you posted, but if you can think of others that are great just let me know. Can't wait to hit the water for the first time this year!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Not too much happening around those dates,still a little early,Agree with skink about Jason,
but here is another, this guide has a tv show on sunday mornings here
http://www.teetoseafishing.com/tee_to_sea_home


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think that I might give this guy a try when the weather warms up a little bit. Seems like a nice inshore charter. www.fishmyrtlebeach.com


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

agree with all of the above jason with still chillin charters is a good buddy of mine and englis is also great. also check out justin witten with flygirl charters but he will be out of town till may fishing bass tournaments. if you want to do offshore weber smith with reel deep charterrs out of marlin quay is also great.


----------

